# California NFPA 25 Flushing of Connection to Riser



## cda (Oct 18, 2016)

OK calif, you have to do your own thing::

What does this mean::

attached a sheet from the "Deluge" annual testing. Section # 2.20 "T"  "Flushing of Connection to Riser"

Flushing of Connection to Riser??????????



http://osfm.fire.ca.gov/strucfireengineer/pdf/aes/NFPA25FormAES7WaterSprayFixedSystem2013.pdf


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 19, 2016)

I can logically assume that since a deluge valve is below the open head piping system, they require the pipe below the valve and underground supply flushed.  This is not unusual since all underground water supply to a riser needs to be flushed in accordance with the table in NFPA 13 for water supply.


----------



## cda (Oct 19, 2016)

Found out they only require open the main drain and flow water.


Just poorly written and no explanation of what is actually required.


----------

